
What makes long term personal goals so damn hard? - wbharding
https://www.amplenote.com/blog/what_makes_long_term_personal_goals_so_damn_hard
======
luhas
I am using Things for a couple of years but have never found a way to make it
for a daily habbits so I have 2 apps. One for tasks/projects and the other for
daily habbits.

